# portsnap fetch (FAIL)



## g_wall (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post here on FreeBSD.org. I am a TOTAL NEWB to BSD, and operating systems in general, but I really want to learn! That's why I am here:

I installed FreeBSD RELEASE 10.2 on an extra laptop. I have been trying to get the ports using
`~# portsnap fetch`
However I receive the following error:

```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
I think I have a network problem as I cannot ping google and when I ping my router I get this error:

```
#~ ping 10.0.0.1
ping: sendto: Host is down
```
I have been reading forums and documentation but I cannot seem to solve this issue. Thank you for reading. Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 24, 2016)

Show us the output of `ifconfig` and /etc/rc.conf


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2016)

Please do not post multiple identical messages.  I asked in the other thread if you were using DHCP.  That thread is deleted, so pretend I asked it again.


----------



## g_wall (Apr 8, 2016)

sorry I did not know what section of the forum to post my question in!!

Yes I am using DHCP now.

I am sorry drhowarddrfine I do not know how to access /etc/rc.conf  
here is my ifconfig output:

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## Jeckt (Apr 8, 2016)

You've got a network interface and it's working, which is good. It looks like you've got the "i don't know my ip address" ip address. Looking at your rc.conf is probably the first place. If you're not familiar with text editors ( start today!  ), try:

```
cat /etc/rc.conf
```

I'd expect to see 
	
	



```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeckt said:


> It looks like you've got the "i don't know my ip address" ip address.


No, this is a valid IP address. IPv4 link-local addresses are 169.254.0.0/16.


----------



## kpa (Apr 8, 2016)

One other range of addresses that throws people off is 192.*.*.*. Only the 192.168.0.0/16 range is private RFC1918, everything else is public except for few that are still unassigned (bogons) or reserved.


----------



## Jeckt (Apr 8, 2016)

SirDice said:


> No, this is a valid IP address. IPv4 link-local addresses are 169.254.0.0/16.


My bad, you're right. I see the other thread now which is already on to resolv.conf, so I'll shut up now.


----------

